# Ricompilare il compilatore in base alla variabile CFLAGS

## vdavi81

In pratica. La mia variabile CFLAGS è:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -02  -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Impostata in base ad una guida su gentoo wiki.

Qual'è il problema che quando faccio 

emerge --update --newuse world si arriva al pacchetto busybox e da li mi dice che non riescve a compilarolo perchè gcc 

è inpostata unicamente su i686 ......

ho provato anche a fare gcc-config -l

e mi dice che l'unica architettura impostabile è proprio quella. come faccio a ricompilare interamente il compilatore in base alla mia variabili CFLAGS...

Poi vorrei anche ricompilarmi tutto il sistema in modo da avere una gentoo su misura per la mia macchina....(qualche condiglio per fare in fretta)

Poi devo anche installare xgl...

----------

## cloc3

il tuo problema è un altro, cioè l'impostazione della variabile chost.

probabilmente a te converrebbe usare uno stage [http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages]x86[/url], così ti togli il problema.

quello del chost è proprio l'ostacolo peggiore, quando si usa distcc.

per questo sono convinto che un acrrocchio di chroot sarebbe consigliabile per il tuo lavoro. tra l'altro, ho l'impressione che la soluzione chroot non escluda necessariamente l'uso del distcc (ipotesi non dimostrata, però).

----------

## vdavi81

User: cloc3

Topic: Ricompilare il compilatore in base alla variabile CFLAGS

Post: post 4134905

Reason: 

Purutoppo io non sto usando distcc. Ma compilo tutto in locale. ho visto è vero è CHOST. 

Bene cosa devo fare installare un nuovo stage.

e dove trvo uno stage che vada bene per me...

----------

## Earthwings

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> User: cloc3
> 
> Topic: Ricompilare il compilatore in base alla variabile CFLAGS
> 
> Post: post 4134905
> ...

 

Merged from the report thread. I guess you meant to hit "quote" and not "report" - if not, pm me in English or one of the Italian mods. Thanks.

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purutoppo io non sto usando distcc. 

 

scusa pensavo che lavorassi ancora sulla macchina dell'altro post.

il chost si sceglie in base all'architettura.

sulle macchine intel più comuni va bene i686, perché sfrutti alcune ottimizzazioni specifiche per la cpu; x86 è la scelta più comune, che va bene quasi ovunque.

per il dove trovo, ti ho già postato un esempio sopra.

più in generale, su un qualunque mirror gentoo.

----------

## vdavi81

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   
> 
> Purutoppo io non sto usando distcc.  
> 
> scusa pensavo che lavorassi ancora sulla macchina dell'altro post.
> ...

 

Si scusa ho vista la lista degli stage. Ma scusa se faccio la guida e mi ricompilo tutto non c'è bisogno di rieinstallare un altro stage.

In effetti è la macchina del'altra volta. solo che ho scartato l'idea di usare il distcc perchè ho solo una macchina con gentoo. 

Adesso vorrei provare con cygwin, ma ho un paio di esami da portare a termine entro fine mese e nn credo di avre altro tempo da perdere con lagentoo.

Un ultima cosa inviece di postare un altro topic:

Quando vado in Sitema (da desktop) dalla mia kde e provo a dire di montare un dispositivo non mi monta niente? Perchè? eppure quando ho installato kde ho seguito la guida. Di questa cosa ne ho un bisogno fottuto....

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso vorrei provare con cygwin, ma ho un paio di esami da portare a termine entro fine mese e nn credo di avre altro tempo da perdere con lagentoo.
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  vedo che non si dorme.

se devi risparmiare tempo, lascia perdere cygwin.

se non sbaglio, hai un computer windows abbastanza potente. ci installi una versione di vmware, ci fai partire un dvd di knoppix (o un cd minimale gentoo), avvii il computer vecchio e lento con un cd minimale, fai chroot da remoto con l'howto che ti avevo postato e risparmi la cpu della macchina vecchia. forse ci stai anche di meno.

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un ultima cosa inviece di postare un altro topic:
> 
> 

 

rigorosamente vietato. però c'è un topic recente proprio in prima pagina.

buonanotte.

----------

## vdavi81

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   
> 
> Adesso vorrei provare con cygwin, ma ho un paio di esami da portare a termine entro fine mese e nn credo di avre altro tempo da perdere con lagentoo.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ho aggoirnato gcc e CHOST, adesso mi installa qualche pacchetto in più solo che nn tutti. Mi dice sempre unrecognized option -02.

cosa devo fare è un dramma aggiornare la mia gentoo a falle ovunque...

non so più come prenderla. No riesco a compilare tutto..a volte quando ho finito di compilare mi dice che in /etc ci sono dei file di configurazione da settare..

----------

## comio

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho aggoirnato gcc e CHOST, adesso mi installa qualche pacchetto in più solo che nn tutti. Mi dice sempre unrecognized option -02.
> 
> cosa devo fare è un dramma aggiornare la mia gentoo a falle ovunque...
> ...

 

L'opzione giusta è O2 (Otranto-2).

ciao

----------

## vdavi81

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   
> 
> Ho aggoirnato gcc e CHOST, adesso mi installa qualche pacchetto in più solo che nn tutti. Mi dice sempre unrecognized option -02.
> 
> cosa devo fare è un dramma aggiornare la mia gentoo a falle ovunque...
> ...

 

Giusto era Otranto-2 . bene adesso mi dice che ci sono 16 confing file da updatare Ytpe emerge --help config.. Bene cos deo fare non ci caisco un granchè

----------

## Scen

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Giusto era Otranto-2 . bene adesso mi dice che ci sono 16 confing file da updatare Ytpe emerge --help config.. Bene cos deo fare non ci caisco un granchè

 

Controllare la tastiera ed eventualmente darle una ripulita, sembra che qualche tasto sia un pò difettoso....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque assicurati di connettere l'apparato visivo al cervello, e leggi attentamente quello che ti viene scritto sul monitor:

```

emerge --help --config

```

Inoltre ti consiglio di leggere qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Comunque assicurati di connettere l'apparato visivo al cervello, e leggi attentamente quello che ti viene scritto sul monitor:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --help --config
> ...

 

Dai, capisco e condivido pienamente lo sfogo quando qualcuno riporta in un post anche la soluzione per il proprio problema senza nemmeno leggere ma anche tu che riporti un comando errato ...

non è emerge --help --config ma

```
emerge --help config
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ma anche tu che riporti un comando errato ...
> 
> non è emerge --help --config ma
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La pensavo anch'io come te, però dopo averlo lanciato ho visto questo:

```

$ emerge --help config

*** Deprecated use of action 'config', use '--config' instead

...

$ emerge -V

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

```

 :Razz: 

----------

## vdavi81

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   ma anche tu che riporti un comando errato ...
> 
> non è emerge --help --config ma
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sono riuscito ho usato etc-updateema mi funziona...

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Scen

Bene!  :Cool: 

Aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo di questa discussione.

----------

